# Maple burl



## Mike1950 (Apr 28, 2021)

Very long day in the truck. A little over 4000 lbs. Big one is about 3000 lbs. Beautiful day.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 7


----------



## Gdurfey (Apr 28, 2021)

Glad to see your feeling good!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Apr 28, 2021)

Gdurfey said:


> Glad to see your feeling good!!!


Thanks- I must be- I spent all day in truck- still moving today.

Reactions: Sincere 2


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Apr 28, 2021)

Next time you roll out, you can just drop that firewood off at my house that will keep you from hurting your back....

You are welcome.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Nature Man (Apr 28, 2021)

Congrats on multiple levels! Can’t wait to see you open up the wood for the world to see! Glad that you are back in the saddle! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Apr 28, 2021)

2feathers Creative Making said:


> Next time you roll out, you can just drop that firewood off at my house that will keep you from hurting your back....
> 
> You are welcome.


Lightest piece is probably 200- I will use tractor- not back.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## DLJeffs (Apr 28, 2021)

Wow! Nothing else to add, just wow.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## William Tanner (Apr 28, 2021)

Looks like The Dalles

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Apr 28, 2021)

Oh lord! Why don't you bring that load to me. I'd like to try and saw it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Apr 28, 2021)

William Tanner said:


> Looks like The Dalles


Cousins -dinner. The Dalles is always our stop on way home. I feel sorry for them- I think oregon Dictator is shutting them down Friday for 4rth time. GRRRRR do not get me started


----------



## Tony (Apr 28, 2021)

Great haul Mike!


----------



## William Tanner (Apr 28, 2021)

Mike1950 said:


> Cousins -dinner. The Dalles is always our stop on way home. I feel sorry for them- I think oregon Dictator is shutting them down Friday for 4rth time. GRRRRR do not get me started


We stop at Cousins too. Thx

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T. Ben (Apr 29, 2021)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Courtland (May 8, 2021)

Whoooooa boy these look good

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950 (May 8, 2021)

Cut the big one and a dry one I had today

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## kazuma78 (May 8, 2021)

Gorgeous! If I lived closer, I'd be driving over to buy some asap.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (May 8, 2021)

Nice solid stuff there!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## T. Ben (May 9, 2021)



Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (May 9, 2021)

Stunning, to say the least! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Steve in VA (May 9, 2021)

@Mike1950 - If you don't mind me asking, where do you sell most of your stuff? Do you have an inventory / sales channel online to view and purchase from?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (May 9, 2021)

Steve in VA said:


> @Mike1950 - If you don't mind me asking, where do you sell most of your stuff? Do you have an inventory / sales channel online to view and purchase from?


I will PM you


----------



## Steve in VA (May 9, 2021)

Mike1950 said:


> I will PM you


Thanks; beautiful piece of maple you've got there!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## TMAC (May 9, 2021)

I’m interested in the same question Steve asked. If you have a way to view some of what you have available I’d like to see it too.


----------

